# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  The sinking stump, and how to fix it?

## renee

Help, I bought an old weatherboard miners cottage built 1900 in rather terrible state. I have to do some work on it to make it livable so I can rent it out. My problem, or one of many is the house isnt straight. It was moved from another site (i dont know when) and put onto concrete footings/piers (is there a difference). And well Im not sure what I should do? Ive enlclosed photo's. Not sure if its so noticeable due to the angle. It is primarily the back left hand corner under the kitchen. If you look under that corner of the house, the supporting beam (sorry dont know the exact name.. Im a midwife!!) is bowing. And the pier appears to have sunk slightly. The house seems to sit on land that is lower then the surrounds and when it rains it gets a rather large pool of water accumulating under the house... this being the second problem. I might add, I have the worlds smallest budget for said renovation, and this is a solo project. So helpful advice would be so appreciated. Also is that asbestos at the back of the house??

----------


## Pulse

Not surprised you're asking for help there... 
Renovators delight... Anyway, you need to replace the sinking stump with a new one. This is done with jacks to lift up the house and support it with acrow props (from kennards or any hire place) while you put in a new stump on a concrete base. the concrete base should be at least 450mm in diameter and dug until you reach solid bearing surface. 
Getting the water sorted should be a priority too.. 
Houses like this are fun to renovate but full of problems..  
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## renee

thanks for the reply.
I had an old builder have a look, and his suggestion was to just put in an extra stump between the back two, and chock up the corner. Is this something that any builder/handyman could do. How much does putting in a new stump cost... I guess how long is a piece of string.

----------


## Pulse

Stumps only sink when they were not installed properly, as they sink the load is taken by other stumps until it can bear the load. 
The reasons include:
1. bearing area too small
2. ground soft or wet or fill 
Packing won't work long term  
Pulse

----------


## ibuildbenches

Renee, I would try to address the moisture problem first as you will only expose any new footings and stumps to the same problem. 
Judging by the first picture you do not have enough support as it seems like the bearers (support beams) are simply 2 peices of hardwood on their flat.  
Regarding the asbestos. If the house is 1900's I would most likely say it is. Get a professional in to have a look at that. 
Matt

----------


## watson

For what to do...identification....and all things asbestos in renovations.....please check the Asbestos Forum Stickies.......... * here*

----------


## renee

thanks for the reply, your right Matt, although it is hard to see in the photo due to the angle, but the support beam is rather bowed. I guess Im not in a position to invest heavily in the house at the moment, and am looking for a medium term solution, I know this is not ideal but.....

----------


## ibuildbenches

If your in a position to do it yourself, it wont cost you alot to re-stump your house. A friend of mine just did his. Its not the best job in the world but its worth it if your saving $5,000 getting someone else to do it. 
If you can dig holes and use a jack, your half way there!

----------


## autogenous

Make sure your soak wells are working properly.  This is the problem a lot of the time. 
Downpipes carry the water away from the structure so it doesnt sink to put it simply. 
People disconnect downpipes and the house snaps in half.

----------


## Bloss

We're talking a temporary fix here so no reason why your 'old builder' mate advice shouldn't be followed. Good to check drainage and any other causes, but a jack up to level and a new stump in the middle sitting on a good sized plate or even a few bricks as a pad sitting in a levelled area where the stump is to be and you'll get quite a few more years without to much trouble. 
It might not want to go up easily so as a measure to stop it dropping anymore you use a piece of suitable timber and some HW wedges at the top or bottom whichever is most accessible and just wedge a post into place. Again with a good plate (the piece of timber of concrete or bricks the posts sits on that spreads the load across the ground at the bottom) it'll be fine for quite a while. Using wedges and a screw to hold them once in place means that if it comes a bit loose you can take out the screw tap the wedges tight and refix. 
Easy enough job for a DIYer, but if the old builder will give some guidance for some cash or a slab or two that'd be the go. Main thing is just to stop it getting worse and to give you enough time to save for any major work - renos or complete re-stumping etc. 
Read the sticky as Watson says, but that'll be asbestos sheeting odds on. No panic or need to remove though - just follow the safety precautions to refix, prep and paint etc.  :2thumbsup:

----------

